# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Microreservorios de agua combaten la pobreza en Cajamarca

## Bruno Cillóniz

Uno de los problemas de los agricultores de la sierra es que el 85% de ellos riega al secano, es decir, solo en temporada de lluvia. Esta situación los limita a tener solo una cosecha al año. 
Sin embargo en Cajamarca ya se aplica una técnica que permite a los agricultores asegurar hasta tres cosechas al año y combatir la pobreza: Los microreservorios. 
Esta técnica almacena el agua de las lluvias permitiendo que se cosechen mayores productos y en temporadas donde el recurso vital puede ser escaso. 
Gonzalo Pajares, Presidente del Instituto para la Conservación y Desarrollo Sostenible  Cuencas, señaló que los agricultores de Cajamarca, Cajabamba y San Marcos ya cuentan con esta nueva alternativa, una manera además de cosechar y conservar el agua.  *¿Cómo ha mejorado la vida de los agricultores?* 
El clima de esta zona del país no es homogéneo y pueden generarse sequías interminables lo que genera que los cultivos disminuyan o se pierdan las cosechas. 
La propuesta consiste en aprovechar y cosechar el agua que se pierde en los ríos cuando llueve. Los reservorios pueden ser acondicionados donde quiera que se cultive y coseche, sostuvo Gonzalo Pajares.  *Fuente:* *www.rpp.com.pe** (20/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno ejecutará presa de Chonta que garantizará agua a Cajamarca Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce Agua y pobreza agrícola Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía Microreservorios de agua combaten la pobreza en Cajamarca

----------

